# Katnapper meets 'Lectric!



## Katnapper (May 12, 2009)

Dave lives 2 hours north of me, and came down Sunday to my house!  We exchanged some mantids and visited for about 4 hours. It was great!! He got to meet my husband and son, and my husband put him to work while he was here, helping move some furniture, and a new T.V. and entertainment center we'd just bought, lol!   

For being a member of an international and world-wide, though fairly small and specific, online community... I consider myself very fortunate to have such a wonderful fellow member so close. I very much enjoyed our visit, and I'm planning on making the trip up to his neck of the woods to visit him next time!  

Hubby took this pic of us to share with you all....


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 12, 2009)

Thats wonderful! Good for u both!


----------



## kamakiri (May 13, 2009)

That's nice to hear! I've been lucky enough to meet a couple of my Cali neighbors from the forum.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2009)

That's cool, I think that I'm alown in Colo well I don't know :blink: , but I am geting friends into mantids so maybe not all alown  

Danny


----------



## Rick (May 13, 2009)

That's nice. I had two members close to me. One, Perry (padkison) died last year unexpectedly. The other is ABbuggin.


----------



## Giosan (May 13, 2009)

How great! If i ever decide to see US, i'll visit you  

I have Idolomantis live pretty close  Right Idolo?


----------



## idolomantis (May 13, 2009)

Giosan said:


> How great! If i ever decide to see US, i'll visit you  I have Idolomantis live pretty close  Right Idolo?


uhu, i could be at their house in 20 minutes, but then again holland is very small


----------



## revmdn (May 13, 2009)

I think it's great that you put him to work. Good for you.


----------



## Rick (May 13, 2009)

revmdn said:


> I think it's great that you put him to work. Good for you.


Yeah me too. Looks like some physical labor would be good for him. :lol:


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 13, 2009)

We haven't heard from you, yet, 'Lectric! Still unpacking all those mantids?

Katt. That night be the answer to yr shipping issues! Just pack those babies in a picnic styro and drive them right down to your customers. I'd give you a cuppa and a scone, any day!


----------



## The_Asa (May 18, 2009)

Cool, where are my members from VA?


----------

